# Campsite close to Manchester



## Nickmimi (Jun 6, 2005)

Can any one recommend a camp-site close to Manchester please, i have go to Manchester on business.


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

try burrs country park a cc site in bury


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I was looking to work in Manchester one day in Jan - Delamere Forest (CCC) is right next door to the railway station.

However, too much worry with the weather, so I just took the train from King's Lynn and stayed in an hotel.

Gordon


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

jetski said:


> try burrs country park a cc site in bury


Beat me to it . Although a bit too close to home for us to use as a site, we were walking in the adjacent country park a couple of weeks ago & had a nosy at the site. Large (but not over poweringly so); generally level; decent size facilities block; one pub immediately outside the site & another one about 300 yards walk away near the entrance to the country park.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

You could try Holly Bank CP, Warburton Bridge,nr Cadishead tel: 0161 775 2842 its a private site.
Its a straight run into Manchester (depends of course where you are going) and very easy to find if you are coming off the M6 (j21)
P135 in C&CC Big Sites Book also in other directories.
Drove past it last week and it looked reasonably busy but not full


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

There is a site near us in Poynton, you would have to drive to railway station (about 1 1/2 miles) and the train is direct 20 mins to man piccadilly, the car park Poynton is a decent size and free


----------



## Nickmimi (Jun 6, 2005)

many thanks for those that replied, we stayed at Holly Bank Campsite in the end. 

I would post a review of this site but dont want to upset anyone. If you want to know what its like at Holy Bank contact me directly please

Nick & Mimi


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

why not? was it that bad?

the campsite reviews are supposed to help others in their decisions when planning a trip - if it's rubbish, tell us!


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I too think you should report as found and may be add the date. 

Although I suggested the site it is many years ago we used it for a couple of nights, when moving back to the N.West. 
We didnt use any of the facilities on site.
It is in a handy spot and it was on that basis I suggested the site.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Nickmimi said:


> I would post a review of this site but dont want to upset anyone.


I quite agree with the previous two posters, I doubt anyone would be upset if your review isn't too favourable, in fact you could save other members a good deal of trouble in the future. I see that the site has several "mixed" reviews elsewhere on the internet so you wouldn't be the first visitor to be disappointed.

If you would prefer to submit a review anonymously, PM me with the details and I'll see what I can do. :wink:


----------

